# Chiche/pas chiche



## Faile Aybara

Ciao a tutti!
Ho incontrato l'espressione "Pas chiche" ma non sono riuscita a capire bene cosa significa e in quale accezione viene utilizzata
La frase in questione è "Le mot de triche...pas chiche!"
qualcuno può aiutarmi?


----------



## itka

Posso spiegarti di che cosa si tratta ma non ho la più pallida idea della traduzione possibile.

Ti raconto una situazione :
Due ragazzi parlano delle loro capacità : _"Io, so tuffarmi da tre metri !_ - _Io, lo so fare da dieci metri !" _
Il primo non lo crede e gli risponde _"Chiche !"_ cioè _"Allora, fallo !"_ _"Dici di esserne capace ? Dai ! Lo voglio vedere !"_

Si puo' anche usare questa parola in altre frasi :
_"T'es pas chiche de plonger de dix mètres !"_ (= non sei capace...)
_"Chiche que je saute !"_ (= dimmi di farlo e lo faccio, salto !)

Ovviamente si tratta di una parola familiare, usata spesso tra giovani, da non scrivere e da non dire quando si vuole parlare un francese molto corretto.

Nella tua frase : "Le mot de triche...pas chiche!" non capisco di che cosa si tratta esattamente... ci vorebbe più contesto. 
Sarà probabilmente un gioco sulle parole "chiche" e "triche" che come vedi fanno la rima insieme...


----------



## Faile Aybara

Grazie mille, era come pensavo!

Effettivamente nel mio caso credo sia usato solo per la rima, visto che le due cose insieme sembrano piuttosto slegate ^^


----------



## brian

Un po' di suggerimenti:



itka said:


> Due ragazzi parlano delle loro capacità : _"Io, so tuffarmi da tre metri !_ - _Io, lo so fare da dieci metri !" _
> Il primo non lo crede e gli risponde _"Chiche !"_ cioè _"Allora, fallo !"_ _"Dici di esserne capace ? Dai ! Lo voglio vedere !" _*"Provaci! / Ti sfido a farlo!"* <-- quest'ultimo rende bene il senso dell'espressione francese ma direi che è un po' più formale come frase.
> 
> Si puo' anche usare questa parola in altre frasi :
> _"T'es pas chiche de plonger de dix mètres !"_ (= non sei capace...)
> _"Chiche que je saute !"_ (= dimmi di farlo e lo faccio, salto !) *"Scommettiamo?"*


----------



## itka

Si, come dici,  è proprio una sfida, ma non è formale per niente... percio' non saprei come tradurre questa parola...

_"Scommettiamo ?"_ si puo' certo aggiungere dopo, ma non c'è l'idea di scommessa in questo "chiche !"


----------



## Corsicum

A partir de vos réponses …un peu de plagiat : 
En Français on pourrait associer : _poule mouillée_
En Italien ce serait peut être : _Bagnato come un pulcino_ ?

En réponse à un défi _scommettiamo!_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/chiche
_« Tu n’es qu’une poule mouillée, chiche__ que t'es pas cap*'* ! »_
_« Chiche, que tu n'es pas capable de faire çà.... / chiche, que tu n'as pas l'estomac »_
_« Bagnato come un pulcino, scommettiamo che non ai lo stomaco a fare qui »_
Voir peut être aussi:
http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/1242.htm#027181
http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/0340.htm#027182


----------



## Giulia2213

Non ho la più pallida idea di come tradurre l'espressione "poule mouillée", ma di sicuro non si tradurrebbe con "bagnato come un pulcino" : "bagnato come un pulcino" vuol dire "bagnato fino alle ossa", "inzuppato fino alle ossa", --> tutto bagnato


----------



## Corsicum

Giulia2213 said:


> Non ho la più pallida idea di come tradurre l'espressione "poule mouillée", ma di sicuro non si tradurrebbe con "bagnato come un pulcino" : "bagnato come un pulcino" vuol dire "bagnato fino alle ossa", "inzuppato fino alle ossa", --> tutto bagnato


Merci d’avoir signalé *mon erreur*, cela n’a rien à voir avec une *poule mouillée*. 
Tu as parfaitement raison : _*Essere bagnato come un pulcino* =__ bagnato fino alle ossa = __*être trempé jusqu'aux os.*_

C’était une hypothèse…complètement fausse pour ce contexte ! 

Vu :
*Poule mouillée = fifone *
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/poule%20mouillée

_Ps : Une curiosité : Les dictionnaires de __Nathanael Duëz – 1659 __  et Veneroni  1723 donnent_
_Pouie mouillée , vn poltron = una gallina bagnata, Un covamele ? _


----------



## zipp

ciao a tutti, 

"poule mouillée" sarebbe semplicemente "Fifone" o " codardo" .
"t'es une poule mouillée" = "Sei un fifone"


----------



## Nadieuse

_« Bagnato come un pulcino, scommettiamo che non ai lo stomaco a fare qui »_
[/QUOTE]

...al di là della traduzione di "chiche" o "poule mouillée", non so se da qualche parte si dica diversamente, ma io direi che se non ho coraggio è perché non ho il FEGATO per fare qualcosa, non lo stomaco!!

Inoltre occhio anche alla correttezza generale della frase, che verrebbe "Scommettiamo, che non hai il fegato per farlo?"

Nadieuse


----------

